# Is it okay to eat at night or does it cause you to gain fat?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:Is it okay to eat at night or does it cause you to gain fat? Answer:???Eat breakfast like a king, eat lunch like a prince and eat dinner like a pauper.??? This maxim can be attributed to nutrition writer Adelle Davis, and since her passing in 1974, the advice to eat less at night to [...]

*Read More...*


----------

